# Mac OS X Internet sharing between iPod Touch and Windows XP Laptop



## chemistry_geek (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has had success getting internet sharing to work with Mac OS X and other devices.  I did a search on the board and really couldn't find a definitive answer.  My PowerMac G5 died, and recently bought a Mac Mini Core 2 Duo with 4GB RAM.  The Mac Mini is directly connected to the cable modem and I've been trying to enable internet sharing through AirPort.  I already have a wireless router which I don't want to use - I'll explain later why I don't want to use it.  What I want to do is use the Mac Mini as my main computer, while allowing my IBM ThinkPad T40 with Windows XP Professional and my iPod Touch access the internet through it.  The T40 uses a program call IBM Access Connections to configure wireless networks, and it works fine for unsecured networks.  I cannot for my life get this to connect to password protected networks even though I type in the password.  The iPod Touch conveniently and easily can connect to protected wireless networks.  I used to live in rural Connecticut where open wireless was not an issue, but living in the Greater New York City area, I don't want every Tom, Dick and Harry riding my open wireless internet.

Just inquiring if anyone has had success with internet sharing and if what I'm attempting to do is possible.

Sincerely,
chemistry_geek


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 7, 2010)

You didn't explain why you don't want to use a wireless router...

An older wireless setup for Windows may have password limitations.
Try changing your wireless network password, so it has _exactly_ 13 characters. No more, no less. You'll probably be able to connect with the ThinkPad then. IBM brand for laptops has been gone for several years. The current version of your Access Connections is here: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-4ZLNJB.html
Maybe your ThinkPad will connect better with current update for that software? I also assume that you are up-to-date with XP Service Pack 3, and all the .NET frameworks updates for WinXP...


----------



## djackmac (Mar 7, 2010)

chemistry_geek said:


> I used to live in rural Connecticut where open wireless was not an issue, but living in the Greater New York City area, I don't want every Tom, Dick and Harry riding my open wireless internet.



DeltaMac, this is what I got from why chemistry_geek doesn't want to use a router. But its going to be very cumbersome and a possible pain to get all of these devices to communicate through the mini, not to mention inefficient. Just make sure that WPA or WPA2 security is enabled on the router along with an access control list and that will be very easy to set up and more than secure enough to keep anyone from piggybacking on your signal. Chances are anyway that in a more populated area like yours anyone trying will likely give up on yours and find another network thats much easier to piggyback off of. If you are extremely paranoid you can just wire evreything together or shut off the wireless when its not in use.


----------

